# Gonna give one a shot.



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

I've got a couple ferals wondering about my neighborhood. One in particular, though, seems very tame. (Not sure what it's sex is--I tried but didn't get a good look--so for now I'll use the pronoun "it.") It readily comes when called, it lets me pet it, and it isn't easily scared off. I would just take it inside and care for it, but I've already got two of my own. Not only could that throw off the balance between those two--they typically get along fine--I'd have to devote a lot of monetary resources away from them, and I just don't want to do that. So, I've already started the process of contacting local no-kill shelters to see if they have any room for it, starting with the place I adopted my two.

Here is a pic, with some kibble that I just put out. And yes, I need to get a bowl for the food; that gray ceramic bowl is the bird bath--can't put it there!










While I wait for word back, the next thing is to name it. If it's a girl, she'll be Goldilocks. But I don't know about if it's a boy. I can't decide something also color-related, such as "Pumpkin," or if I should go a bit more generic, such as "Steve" or "David" (I'm sure "Thomas" has probably been used a lot).


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

you are right, that it is definitely not a feral since it will let you pet it.

maybe just goldie, that would work if it is a boy or a girl?

is there anyone that you know that perhaps would be willing to provide it a good and loving home?

i really hope that you both have a happy end to this story:smile:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope you're able to find a spot for *it* in the no-kill shelter. The majority (although not all) orange cats are male. As for a name, just pick something you like for now...whoever adopts him (or her) will likely change the name in any event. For a boy, I like Josh!


----------



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

I came home from work today, and he (yeah, i think it's a "he") greeted me with a pleasant surprise: A collar! Mind you, I've seen this cat around for more than a year, and this is the first I've seen of this. Looks like there is another good samaritan in the neighborhood somewhere!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Was there a tag on the collar so you could contact the people? that way you could find out if they have S/N him and current on vaccinations since its an outdoor cat.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Just to be certain I would post signs around the area saying 'Found Cat' and see if it is someones outdoor cat before you take it to a shelter. I say this for their benefit and yours. There are many many cases of cats going to shelters that actually already have a home! 

I don't know about the laws where you live, but here it is considered theft of property to trap someones cat and take it to a shelter. I've seen individuals in cases like yours who thought the cat was a stray and brought it to a kill shelter. They had some very very angry owners when they found out where their missing cat was and that it was surrendered as a stray. I hadn't experienced an owner who didn't assume the people that took their cat was cruel and a thief (even though I am sure many where concerned for what appeared to be a cat living on the streets). Just for legal purposes I would recommend pretending like it's a lost cat first and trying to find the owner. That way if it is someone's outdoor cat and they didn't respond to your ads but come looking for their cat at a shelter after you've surrendered it you have proof that you tried to find them before you took action. A shelter can not disclose that it was you who took the cat, but most times other people will witness the trapping and point to you, so it's just better to have yourself covered in case of anything


----------



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Was there a tag on the collar so you could contact the people? that way you could find out if they have S/N him and current on vaccinations since its an outdoor cat.


Curiously, no. Just the collar, nothing more.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

If he's now wearing a collar, I would assume he has an owner. 

Some cats just like to visit in the neighborhood, plus you've been feeding him, so you're on his list of rounds. 

I would leave this cat alone, personally, unless you can determine without a doubt he has no owner. Sounds like he's doing fine.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

you could always tie a note to his collar and tell his owner where he hangs out..


----------



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

Well of course I'm not gonna take him in while he has that collar! But hey, works for me and works for him--looks like someone wants to take care of him, too 



tghsmith said:


> you could always tie a note to his collar and tell his owner where he hangs out..


I actually thought of that. Until his collar somehow fell off, that is.  If our secret saint buys another one, I just might do that.

Anyway, I'm not going to do anything with him except occasionally put food out until I can make contact with this other person. Good problem, this is.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Because of the number of dumped companion animals and ferals in our area we consider any cat outside and in our traps or yards are fair game. 

If I were you I would feed the kitty every day and make sure he is s/n and vaccinated. Try putting a tag with your phone number on a collar on him and see if a person calls you back! Id bet good money no one will. Weve found cats out in the middle of no where with ratty collars on. Cats can be dump even with collars!

We find cats even with chips in them and call the owner listed and they say they dumped the cat with friends and do not want the cat back. Heartless Humans. 

Esp in the desert it is hard to come by food and water. So even if this is someones cat they are being irresponsible by letting their cats out in winter up north or all year around in the SW with all the preditors and heat issues.


----------



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

His collar is back on. If it stays on long enough to the next time I see him, I'll try to attach my phone number to the collar.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

It sounds like you've met someone's indoor-outdoor cat. He's probably figured out that there is food around and makes his rounds. I know for a fact that my mom's cat does this. We found out he was going around and being fed by almost three different people. Even going so far as to visiting inside their homes! Either my invitation of just letting himself in when the door was open. The brat. He's 14 now, and everyone knows him. And he still makes his rounds, visiting his favorite friends. 

We actually had him come home with a collar one time, and a "is this your cat?" note.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

RachandNito said:


> It sounds like you've met someone's indoor-outdoor cat. He's probably figured out that there is food around and makes his rounds. I know for a fact that my mom's cat does this. We found out he was going around and being fed by almost three different people. Even going so far as to visiting inside their homes! Either my invitation of just letting himself in when the door was open. The brat. He's 14 now, and everyone knows him. And he still makes his rounds, visiting his favorite friends.
> 
> We actually had him come home with a collar one time, and a "is this your cat?" note.


:lol: Good job Tobys not a indoor-outdoor cat. He'd be like a blob with little legs sticking out in no time .... well until recently he would have been.

If the collar is a new development and has been put back on again, then he is clearly someones pet and therefore fine as he is. It also looks like he has marked out his local 'restaurants' too.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

My neighbor to the west (quarter mile or so) and I are cat people. I really didn't know her all that well, but I did know she fixes and feeds feral cats. 

She once mentioned to me that she had a stray tiger cat hanging around. "Been around a couple of years now. Won't come up on the porch. He eats after the others are done." 

She was a good person with a kind heart and I asked if I could hire her to feed my cats when I went to Florida for a week in February. 

She did a fine job, even gave one cat her meds. When I came back I called her up to thank her. She said, "The first day I came in the door I saw that tiger cat waiting for breakfast and I said to him, "Hey, what are you doing here?" 

No wonder Tigger has a weight problem.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Greenport ferals said:


> No wonder Tigger has a weight problem.


LOL.:kittyturn
I suspect several that free feed at my bowls are opportunists, and I also suspect that at least two that I trapped were pets. I didn't mind paying to have them S/N though since somehow their offspring inevitably end up on my doorstep anyway.


----------



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

melysion said:


> :lol: Good job Tobys not a indoor-outdoor cat. He'd be like a blob with little legs sticking out in no time .... well until recently he would have been.
> 
> If the collar is a new development and has been put back on again, then he is clearly someones pet and therefore fine as he is. It also looks like he has marked out his local 'restaurants' too.


The catch is, though, this is the first time I've ever seen a collar on him. And I have a picture of him dated about one year ago, and I've only had my current home for about two years. My guess is somebody has probably claimed him as their own. And wouldn't you know, the resident cat lady has moved out! Grr, if she were still here, I would have just asked her.


----------

